# Please help me with my diet



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I wanna eat a diet in which Lost Soul has nothing at all to complain about, lol.

Yes, my goal is to pack on muscle.

My current diet:

1:30pm: 3 eggs, beans, lettuce, protein shake with milk, multivitamin.

6:00pm: Foot long subway roasted chicken with wheat bread, lettuce, cucumber, onion and carrot.

8:30pm: 2 slices of chicken schnitzel, 1 potato, peanut butter sandwhich (Natural peanut butter on brown bread), 1 banana

10:30pm: Can of tuna, 1 potato, 1 carrot.

12:00am: 2 slices of chicken schnitzel, beans, 2 slices of brown bread, cabbage.

2:00am: Protein shake with milk, spoon of peanut butter.

This is what i've been currently eating, it's over 300 grams of protein a day. I work afternoon shift so that is why i get up so late. I've had hardly any results at all this year except for a fat belly which now looks REALLY bad.

My routine is currently a chad waterbury full body workout.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Stanco said:


> I wanna eat a diet in which Lost Soul has nothing at all to complain about, lol.


Get some good fats and essential ones in and you shouldnt...well shouldnt take such a long list of changes anyway  (ps peanut butter is not suitable alone)

what are your stats?

300g of protein is a lot of protein when their is ample food to boot


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Stanco said:


> I wanna eat a diet in which Lost Soul has nothing at all to complain about, lol.
> 
> can i suggest Hay? lol, good luck.. :beer:


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Get some good fats and essential ones in and you shouldnt...well shouldnt take such a long list of changes anyway  (ps peanut butter is not suitable alone)
> 
> what are your stats?
> 
> 300g of protein is a lot of protein when their is ample food to boot


Stats: 72 kg's (Don't know the fat percentage but i think now it's pretty dam high)

Deadlift: 100 kg's for 5 reps

Bench: 65 kg's

Squat: 70 kg's

Shoulder press: 45 kg's

Horrible stats i know especially for someone who has trained as long as i have. I have a horrid time trying to gain strength (And muscle for that matter) I keep deloading, loading and stalling time and time again.

For good fats, i do like to snack on a large variety of nuts every now and then...And suggestions?



> can i suggest Hay? lol, good luck..


Of course haha. I'm gonna need all the luck i need, mate.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Why would you try and bulk if you are fat?

Its easier to gain muscle when you are lean and its unhealthy to load excess body fat on which 9 out of 10 times you may add more fat?

maybe cut for a while and become healthy before adding weight?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Stanco,you have been a member of this forum long enough to realise that diet is shocking,i'm not surprised you're out of condition.

You need more structure with better food choices!

why the 11.5 hr gap between last and 1st meal? and why is your 1st meal (which is poor) at 1330hrs?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> 300g of protein is a lot of protein when their is ample food to boot


what do u mean by that?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> what do u mean by that?


Its a lot of protein when you have lots of other food to boot...ie more carbs on bulking

more carbs = more protein sparing

more fat = more protein sparing

very few people need 300g of protein to gain muscle mass when they are eating adequate calories from carbs and fat


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Why would you try and bulk if you are fat?
> 
> Its easier to gain muscle when you are lean and its unhealthy to load excess body fat on which 9 out of 10 times you may add more fat?
> 
> maybe cut for a while and become healthy before adding weight?


Christ, i made a long reply but the forums stuffed up on me and it got deleted.

I've been extremely lean my whole life. I've been told to eat eat eat and now im left with a little belly. I wouldnt say im fat, im still a very skinny guy. I'm still trying to gain muscle as a know the more muscle you have, the fat it you can easily burn.



> Stanco,you have been a member of this forum long enough to realise that diet is shocking,i'm not surprised you're out of condition.
> 
> You need more structure with better food choices!
> 
> why the 11.5 hr gap between last and 1st meal? and why is your 1st meal (which is poor) at 1330hrs?


Shocking? Well, ok fair enough, that's why i need your help. I work afternoon/night shift, that is why im up so late. The gap between my first meal and my second is long because of my work. My break times are the only chances i get to eat.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Stanco said:


> I wanna eat a diet in which Lost Soul has nothing at all to complain about, lol.
> 
> Yes, my goal is to pack on muscle.
> 
> ...


just about all of your carbs come from bread, mate, not good


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

use ctrl c after all lengthy posts just in case you lose them

the more muscle you have the more fat you burn

the more muscle you need to add though means the more fat you are likely to gain trying to get that additional muscle to burn the fat you had and now have.....

and of course as i stated above when you are lean its easier to gain

last thing you want to be is a insulin insensitive whale batlling to lose weight and trying to bulk on low carbs forever after this

strip down, start again, put the pride of being bulky aside and you will be better off

you also have the advantage of rebound when you have dieted down and start trying to add weight again

and ps...everything in life is influenced to some extent by biologically in response to a post you made yesterday


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> just about all of your carbs come from bread, mate, not good


why is that? what is wrong with bread?

Anyhow he has beans, LOADS of veg.....bananas, milk and spuds...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Stanco said:


> I wanna eat a diet in which Lost Soul has nothing at all to complain about, lol.
> 
> Yes, my goal is to pack on muscle.
> 
> ...


Do you read ingredients?

There are some that say where your fat is deposited is related to hormones.

Belly fat = insulin and cortisol

This is one of the latest things with insulin insensitivity.

Saturated/trans/modified fats + simple carbs = insulin insensitivity

The fatty acid profile of your cells will resemble the fatty acids you eat, so if it is full of non-ideal fats, your membranes get all 'non-fluidic' and jam up, the insulin and glucose transporters don't work all that well, insulin receptors don't work as well, transporters don't work that well, sugar doesn't go into muscle, has to go into fat. Or glucose floats around the blood stream doing damage like binding haemoglobin, cross-binding other proteins etc.

You want to eat like a caveman.

If man made it, don't eat it (with the exception of a bit of whey), but even for awhile, you could do with clearing yourself out.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> why is that? what is wrong with bread?
> 
> Anyhow he has beans, LOADS of veg.....bananas, milk and spuds...


little more variation with that kind of carb, sweet potatoes maybe?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> little more variation with that kind of carb, sweet potatoes maybe?


No why is bread bad?

No need for sweet potatoes...he has so much fibre rich veg


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Lost Soul said:


> No why is bread bad?
> 
> No need for sweet potatoes...he has so much fibre rich veg


If he is insulin insensitive, some bread is rubbish, full of sugar, trans fats, loads of salt, white flour etc.

Not all bread is created equally.

Some is awesome, for example sprouted wheat bread.

God, I would be in heaven if Ezekiel bread was available here without having to make it.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> No why is bread bad?


nowt wrong with it, just make sure it's good stuff, that's all


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I think im a bit harsh on myself when i say im now FAT, lol. Just now, i cant see my abs and there is a SLIGHT bulge (The 2 month old pregnant look going). Nevertheless, i could get my body fat down to it's lean state again.

Tatyana, thanks for your advice.

Just so i wouldn't have to bother you fellas again, when i decide to put on muscle, what changes should i make in regards to my diet or in regards to ANYTHING? I know my diet is bad...I don't want to keep making the same mistakes.



> nowt wrong with it, just make sure it's good stuff, that's all


I always make sure i eat good quality bread. The one im currently eating now has 9 grams of protein for every two slices.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Stanco said:


> I think im a bit harsh on myself when i say im now FAT, lol. Just now, i cant see my abs and there is a SLIGHT bulge (The 2 month old pregnant look going). Nevertheless, i could get my body fat down to it's lean state again.
> 
> Tatyana, thanks for your advice.
> 
> Just so i wouldn't have to bother you fellas again, when i decide to put on muscle, what changes should i make in regards to my diet or in regards to ANYTHING? I know my diet is bad...I don't want to keep making the same mistakes.


Best advice I got from my first coach.

There is no difference between a comp/cutting diet and offseason, just a bit more of it.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> If he is insulin insensitive, some bread is rubbish, full of sugar, trans fats, loads of salt, white flour etc.
> 
> Not all bread is created equally.
> 
> ...


Yep...agree burgen is great as is anything rough

Im not sure we have got to the insulin insensitive stage yet :laugh::laugh:

I was just wondering why someone would flat out say to change from bread (and it still hasnt been answered TBH)

White bread may as well be table sugar that you have dipped in toilet bleach


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Brekky oats/fruit/shake(in water)/pb

Replace the bread for whole meal pitta for 1 meal

Incorporate sweet spuds,wholemeal rice at other meals

Add fish/oils

Before bed 6 eggs(2-3 whole)


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

just to add

i would think the insulin respnse from sweet potatoe with a glass of whey would be more than brown bread, chicken and loads of veg and salad


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> I was just wondering why someone would flat out say to change from bread (and it still hasnt been answered TBH)


i didn't suggest all of it, just some, especially that from subway.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> I was just wondering why someone would flat out say to change from bread (and it still hasnt been answered TBH)


Because imo it is too reliant on one carb source,and as Tat has pointed out,it was probably a poor variety.

He is obviously not benefiting from his present diet so a new approach is needed.By utilising variety he will benefit from a greater nutritional profile and also prevent boredom.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> just to add
> 
> i would think the insulin respnse from sweet potatoe with a glass of whey would be more than brown bread, chicken and loads of veg and salad


Agreed,that would be a poor choice of meal except Pwo.


----------

